# HP pavilion 20 All-in-one



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Newb here, greetings

HP 20 pavilion all in one...

s/n 3cr2400816

model No.20b019

Windows 10

Ive read - re-read the things to do, but a lot of them imply that your able to get through your start up, which i can't do that right now.

So far this is where i'm at;

1. preparing automatic repair

2. Diagnostic of pc

3. Repairing Disk Errors

4 Scanning & repairing drive c.......this may take longer then an hour, numerous attempts never made it pass 4%. That's as far as I can get.

I did have a FAIL DISK that tested FAIL

Some forum rumors are "replace hard drive" and download everything to get it back to where it was. Again the rumors are mainly mentioned when your puter can make it past the boot startup.

Sorry for being long winded, if you think i should buy another puter, let me know that also.

goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're content with the computer for the most part, served your needs & it ran well prior, I'd be inclined to replace the failing hard drive & perform a clean install of Win10. Hard drives are really cheap these days, & that includes the Solid State drives.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may need to replace the HDD since it is starting to fail. You will need Windows 10 OS and your computer drivers.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

141guy, i used 2 b a c5 engine mech 4 like 20 years, thank you for your service. 

!. (virgin ?) I'm presuming that the hard drive will have a part # on it somewhere, right. And when i order said part #, I'll order / buy from where? 

Is there any other thing i need to know about this purchase?

Remove and Replace. Remember R2? air force jargon

#2 Any guidance required for "perform" a clean install of Win10? Uncertain but I think my sick machine came with all that installed?

.tb. thank you, see above ?#2, how can i determine what my "computer drivers are"?

Your solutions and guidance are much appreciated........

goye


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try HP Support. I could not find any drivers for your computer serial number.
I am not sure if you can make a copy of your drivers and OS from your computer old HDD.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

texasbullet said:


> I could not find any drivers for your computer serial number.


I couldn't either, & couldn't find anything for a _model No.20b019.



goyeinto said:



i used 2 b a c5 engine mech 4 like 20 years, thank you for your service.

Click to expand...

_
I was an aircrew Loadmaster. Proud to have served. Thank you also for your service.

Double check your model # & serial & post back. I suggest a good light & a magnifying glass. The lettering can easily be misread.

Could this possibly be your computer? https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...ries/5295901/model/5296765/document/c03524659
The above came with Win8 installed.

Did your computer come with Win 10 installed or did you do an upgrade from Win8 possibly?


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks guys.......let's try again on the model number, say No.20-bo14. 

I right down the Product # this time,,,,No.H3Z01AA#ABA

The link provided gives the same appearance as the one i have here.

I remember it coming with windows 10, as my buddy bought one right around the same time and he was scared off about the new & improved windows 10 because it was new and he preferred the really use to it Win 8 version. I never had any -thing to save or install when it first arrived to me.

Again your efforts TB & 141 are appreciated, goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

The HP link for your model is here: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03522601

According to that link it came with Win 8 installed. If you're now running 10, then at some point in the past it was upgraded.
Please verify that it is 10. The link doesn't list Win10.

Your computer appears to have come with a 1TB _3.5 inch form factor_ SATA drive. You can replace it with a drive of larger, same or smaller storage capacity, depending on your needs. There is no specific part number involved.

A suitable 1 TB HD can be seen here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...&cm_re=sata_hard_drive-_-22-236-339-_-Product
Interesting is that it is the same price as the 500GB currently.

Of course you have other choices than the one I listed above, & other places to shop from. Amazon, Newegg, & eBay though are popular. I usually check all three for best price, & the return policy if purchasing from an eBay seller. _Avoid all hard drives listed as Refurbished_.

This Youtube video should be helpful:


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

goyeinto said:


> Thanks guys.......let's try again on the model number, say No.20-bo14.
> 
> I right down the Product # this time,,,,No.H3Z01AA#ABA
> 
> ...


The first link that C141 provided you about your computer specs, it states that there is no OS recovery installed in your computer. You will need to download the proper OS from microsoft to install it. You might need your product key if downloading Windows 8.1 and also you will need the proper drivers for your computer. If you want to install Windows 10 I would just wait a few days since the new update version is about to be released soon, but it is up to you to decide.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

texasbullet said:


> If you want to install Windows 10 I would just wait a few days since the new update version is about to be released soon, but it is up to you to decide.


It's available now. Just finished downloading it. Will burn to disc & install in a day or two.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-version-1809-os-build-17763-released.1217294/

The link for Drivers doesn't show driver downloads for Win10. Chances are he is running 10. If not, I don't believe that will be a problem as 10 does a pretty darn good job locating drivers. His comp also appears to only be 5 years old at the most. We'll just have to wait for his reply.
Have a good day texasbullet!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

C141 said:


> It's available now. Just finished downloading it. Will burn to disc & install in a day or two.
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-version-1809-os-build-17763-released.1217294/
> 
> ...


The only drivers he may need on Windows 10 is the audio driver. The graphics card driver will be installed thru the microsoft updates.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Alright, i'm ready to plunge in, the part im buying is 1 TB HD 22-236-339, should I try newegg or purchase locally.

I will wait for confirmation on the part #from you. I won't proceed till the HDD is changed.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

201643451932

*WD Blue 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch Desktop Hard Drive WD10EZEX*

on the bay now, this is the one, right.

Again for all of your assistance.

goye


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks thus far......I have removed the hdd. c

I'm typing this out to ensure that I order the correct part the first time, some of the info shared matches what is on mine now,

WD
WD10ezex
1.0TB
S/N wccis0500282T: 2ctyF00vz3gt2r
p/n 691790-001
model; wd10ezex-60zf5ao

What is the p/n that i should purchase???

I'll have to wait to do the windows 10 or windows 8


*SATA 6Gb/s 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch Desktop Hard Drive,

i don't see this on my hdd

type with you soon*


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

goyeinto said:


> What is the p/n that i should purchase???


Part number doesn't really apply. You are purchasing based on the Form Factor. The drive I referenced will work or you could shop for a different manufacturer...Seagate, Hitachi, etc. Purchasing online usually will save you $$. Newegg offers Free 3 day shipping. Also depending on where you are located you may find tax added to the purchase price. Newegg charges tax on orders shipping to *California*, *Connecticut*, *Hawaii*, *Indiana*, *Kentucky*, *Mississippi*, *New Jersey*, *Pennsylvania*, *Tennessee*, and *Washington* only.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm going to order this in the morning :

*WD Blue 1TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX - OEM new*

NewEgg has it at 46.00 currently

Thank you


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Be sure to watch the video from my post #8. If you don't have a copy of Win 10, you can download it free from here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

Since Microsoft has fixed the recent Win 10 issues, you should end up with Ver. 1809 ISO. You can burn the image to a standard DVD or elect to put it on a thumb drive with at least 8GBs of storage. I prefer the DVD method. I use Image Burn & if needed you can get it free from here: http://www.imgburn.com/ Plenty of help 'round here if you need assistance.

If you decide to go with Win10 on a thumb drive then read the following article:https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-tools-make-bootable-usb-iso-file/


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Correction to my post above....You will get V1803 not 1809. Microsoft has as I understand it corrected the problems with 1809 but has not released it officially.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Greetings all.....

Ive installed the HD and reassembled & reconnected everything, i'm ready for the next gem of advice. 

p.s. I haven't powered up just yet, in case there is something i should know before I do.

Heads up to the helpers, I'm using my vista 2007 back up puter (i think) to type this out right now. 

I do good with baby steps........I will need your help......I don't have a cell phone, but my wife does

thank you's


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have a copy of Win10 or downloaded one? See post#17.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

C141 said:


> Do you have a copy of Win10 or downloaded one? See post#17.


greets 141 etal

I replaced the HD on the newer comp, Is it okay to just power it up and see what happens?

If I were to download a copy of Win10 on the vista 2007 puter version that i'm typing on right now, will I be able to save it somewhere and access
when i turn on the newer puter?

Should I power up the new puter and try to download win10 on it?

thanks goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

goyeinto said:


> If I were to download a copy of Win10 on the vista 2007 puter version that i'm typing on right now, will I be able to save it somewhere and access when i turn on the newer puter?


Yes, you can use your Vista machine to download Win10, _for a different computer_. You could burn/save the downloaded ISO [image file] to a DVD or elect to save to a thumbdrive, again using your Vista computer. You'll have options. 
For burning a DVD I suggest ImageBurn. http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
For creating a bootable thumbdrive most everyone recommends RUFUS. https://rufus.ie/en_IE.html

Yes it's also OK to power up the system, but about the only thing you'd be able to do is access the BIOS. Something you may have to do to select the proper 1st boot device...The DVD drive or USB thumbdrive. So, first decide which you want to go with.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

what are the possibilities that i could purchase those things that you spoke about that I needed, regards goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll assume you are talking about Flash Drives & blank writable DVD discs. The software mentioned are both Free.

Both items should be available at any store with an electronics department, or you could purchase online.

For a flash drive you would need at least an 8GB capacity or larger. New flash drives are USB 3/3.1 & backward compatible with USB 2. 
8, 16 & 32 gig drives are cheap, & quite handy to have around. I have several.

DVD RW [Read/Write] discs can often be purchased individually or in packs of 3, 5, 10, 25, 50 or 100. Stick with major brands & a 3-5 pack should be sufficient, as you'll have a little cushion in case you burn a coaster or two. Win 10 will fit neatly on a single 4.7 GB disc. Also a handy item to have on hand.

Decide which method you want to go with & purchase accordingly or buy both.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

UpDate

Downloaded Win10_1803_English_x32.iso on the 32GB usb3.0 thumb drive, I also saw a 64-bit download, which one is correct?

Is there any else I need to DL before I upload this to the new puter.

Thank You


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
Download the Media Creation Tool again _if you no longer have it_. Otherwise run the MCT and....

You need the 64 bit download. Be sure to _select_ '*Create Installation Media For Another PC*' when offered.
_Next select_ '*64 bit*'
Insert your flash drive & then select '*USB Flash Drive*' All files on your flash drive will be overwritten.
Allow time for the download to complete.

Read the following guide for installing Win10: https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-install-windows-10


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank You....

Window 10 or Windows10 with APR 2018 Update????


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

goyeinto said:


> Window 10 or Windows10 with APR 2018 Update????


Microsoft is currently only offering the Win10 Apr. 2018 Ver 1803.

Just to be sure...You are downloading from the link I provided?


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Will do.....I'll brb probably .....


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Unable to DL, see note

You've been routed to this page because the operating system you're using won't support the Windows 10 media creation tool and we want to make sure that you can download Windows 10. To use the media creation tool, visit the Microsoft Software Download Windows 10 page from a Windows 7, Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 device.

But it does appear to let me 'select' Windows10, i think


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I've never used a Vista computer to download & run the MCT. I have not seen the message you posted & the link included appears dead.

As I stated previously, be sure to select *Create Installation Media For Another PC. *
If it continues to give you a ration of crap, we may need to use an alternate method.

_How exactly did you download it earlier??_


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

unable to do anything now,,,,,, See #30 message

do i try and download something else first in order to down the latest Win10 program.

reading through the history, i asked this question at the very beginning about being able to use this vista version


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Go here: https://webcache.googleusercontent....10+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-b

Download the Win10 ISO file for April 2018. 
Post back ASAP as I will be going offline within the hour.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

greetings.......following the directions, I am unable to hi-light the APR 2018 Update.

But I am able to link the Windows 10. But I haven't tried, awaiting response.

considering mailing drive


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Proceed with Win 10 download. Save the resulting ISO file to Downloads folder or other easy to locate folder. Go no further. Post back.


goyeinto said:


> considering mailing drive


Mailing Drive??


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

can I mail you a thumb drive?

I'll go do what you said, but think about my offer. 

My vaca starts Sunday, and I'm ready to ship


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

goyeinto said:


> can I mail you a thumb drive?


Polite simple answer....No. I do understand where you're at. A bit intimidated & perhaps frustrated. It's all fairly easy from here.

Once you have the ISO downloaded it will be a rather basic procedure to install it on your thumb drive or burn it to a DVD. I'll assume thumb drive. You will need to download the free [user friendly] RUFUS program to create a bootable thumb drive with your Win 10 on it. Download RUFUS 3.3 from here: https://rufus.ie/en_IE.html
Get the full version, not the portable. Install it on you Vista computer.

· Once installed...Launch Rufus.

· Under "Devices," select your USB flash drive.

· Under "Format Options," click the disk drive icon next to "Create a bootable disk using ISO image" option.

· Navigate to the Windows 10 ISO file you saved, and click Open.

· Click the Start button to continue.

· Click the OK button to confirm that all the data on the flash drive will be erased and to start the process. It's quite fast, be patient though.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Well........obviously, my computer and I are unable to follow the directions that you shared with me, to try regarding fixing my computer. 

It's all fairly easy from here. 

There hasn't been anything easy from this side of the table.

Regards goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Progress wise, where are you exactly?


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

I downloaded rufus 3.3 again just the other day, and I have it on desktop, but i am unable install it.

I previously downloaded every step / link that you typed.

Everything in notes 37 & 38 I've never seen.

Everything prior to those instructions basically never got me anywhere either.

Appreciate the effort, till then, goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Double checked, RUFUS 3.3 not compatible with Vista. Apologies.

Download compatible version 2.18 from here: https://rufus.ie/downloads/
Tested & working. Scroll down the list to locate V2.18.
Answer "NO" when it offers to check for updates.

Do you have the Win 10 ISO downloaded?


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll do these in the a.m. and no on the Win 10 ISO

have a good night , goye


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

mornings.......I DL rufus 2.18 and its on my thumb, I didn't see any V.

I'm going to read bakwards for the Win 10 ISO

till then goye


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

greets

Regardiong this task of : 

Download the Win10 ISO file for April 2018.

This option is grayed out as I am unable to select it. But it does appear that I could select Window 10?


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Note 37, devices, "Under "Devices," select your USB flash drive." There is no option for selecting USB flash drive. I look in every dropdown & didnt see USB FD?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to try here to see if you have better luck.

Follow on screen instructions.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

I seem to dddd
* hp pavilion I seem to be frooze out? *


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

1. Download Win 10 ISO as instructed in post 35. The one not greyed out.

2. RUFUS belongs on your Vista desktop. Not on the flash drive.

3. Plug in the flash drive on your Vista. Wait at least 30 seconds. Open 'Computer or My Computer' & see if the flash drive has been detected. Make a mental Note of the Drive letter assigned to it. Probably "E" or other.

4. If the drive has been detected, Open RUFUS that should be on your desktop.

5. Using the drop down at the top of RUFUS [post #38] locate the Flash Drive & select it.

6. Select "Create A Bootable Disk Using" & immediately to the right of that select "ISO Image"

7. Immediately to the right of "ISO Image" click the button in order to Navigate to location of the Win10 ISO file you downloaded.

8. At the bottom of RUFUS click "START" That will start Win10 downloading onto your flash drive & will make it bootable for your HP computer.



goyeinto said:


> I seem to dddd
> * hp pavilion I seem to be frooze out? *


Please explain "dddd" & "I seem to be froze out?"

Do not go to your HP computer until everything above has been _successfully accomplished_. Once that is done, then you will use the now bootable flash drive to install Win10 on your all-in-one.



texasbullet said:


> You may want to try here to see if you have better luck.


Directed him to that location earlier. Later provided an alternate location.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

mmm, it seems like some of my replies / updates are not being considered when i try and tell you things.

Some of the earlier posts of mine were not being seen / shown, hence some of the confusion, disregard.

I'm pretty sure I've typed you 2 times now, this being the 3rd, when I go to the screen that has the Win 10 2018 April Update on it, I am unable to select the Win 10 2018 April Update. I stop right there, I let you know, but your not reading what i'm trying to tell you. Your down the road with other things for me to do and I'm still stuck in the yard.

Another Once,,, installed Launch Rufus. I did this, and I responded back to you that i didn't see USB Flash Drives anywhere. I stop there and let you know, but you don't acknowledge what i'm telling you.

I do what I'm told, if something doesn't jive with what i'm being told, I stop. 

Again thanks for your help and patience, listen to what the customers are saying. 

goye


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

goyeinto said:


> when I go to the screen that has the Win 10 2018 April Update on it, I am unable to select the Win 10 2018 April Update.


I directed you to download Win10 [the one that isn't Greyed Out. Post 35] Do that first & we'll go from there.

Now, If your _Vista computer_ detects the Flash Drive, RUFUS should also. See post 39 item 3.

If the computer does not recognize the Flash Drive, the computer will need troubleshooting as to why not. Something I don't think you want to do. I have no crystal ball [it's in the repair shop] to tell me what running condition overall your Vista is in & issues it may have.



goyeinto said:


> listen to what the customers are saying. but your not reading what i'm trying to tell you.


Again see post 35. "Proceed with _Win 10 download_. Save the resulting ISO file to Downloads folder or other easy to locate folder. Go no further. Post back." The Win 10 download is the only remaining choice.

Everyone here is a volunteer. No one makes a dime doing support. I don't see you as a customer, only as someone needing help.
Occasionally someone such as _texasbullet_ will offer appreciated & welcomed suggestions. If others want to contribute they also are welcomed.

_Check your Private Messages._


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Shout out to texasbullet, I am unable to see post 47? can you repeat that again.

goye


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

goyeinto said:


> Shout out to texasbullet, I am unable to see post 47? can you repeat that again.
> 
> goye


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

It was also mentioned to you by C141 earlier before me.
You will now be getting the newer version 1809.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

greetings and regards.....

I am ready to do the first four bullets, from the provided links.....just below that it states: 

"Check these things on the PC where you want to install Windows 10":

Will I be able to do this on the newer computer that i just changed the HD on?

Or will be part of the overall repair process of all the other things that I will need to do?

thank you


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

goyeinto said:


> greetings and regards.....
> 
> I am ready to do the first four bullets, from the provided links.....just below that it states:
> 
> ...


If you installed a new HDD I would recommend to make a fresh install of W10 into your computer. You may need to make either an ISO image and burn it into a DVD or make a USB installer. Follow on screen instructions.


----------



## goyeinto (Sep 29, 2018)

Morning Sam.....package arrived, i don't have my notes on hand but i will return with tomorrow, thanks goye


----------

